# Ebo jager or via aqua titanium heater?



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Well I'm going to buy a new tank very soon and I need equipment for it. I know ebo jagers are just freakin awesome but these via aqua titanium heaters look stellar too. I believe the heater the controls and the thing that registers the temp of the tank are all separate. Anybody want to reccomend or tell me their experiences with each? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Mr.P,
I just bought an Via Aqua Titanium(last friday), for now it work great. There is 3 part in it: the titanium heater, the temperature controler and a temperature captor.
Chouin


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have ebo jagers in all my smaller tank, under 29g, and i have never had any problems with them. these things are great








here is another great heater. i like these more than i do my ebo jagers 
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1084745650124


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Visatherms aren't to bad but I'd rather have an ebo-jager or via aqua titanium.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

anybody else have any input?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I have Ebo-Jagers on all my tanks ((2) 90gal tanks with 250watt and (1) 29gal with 150watt) and haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

i just bought an Ebo Jager 200 w from big als. ill let you know how it works when i get it.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i have both.
never had any problems with either, but i like the via aqua titanium better.
they're smaller and the temp controller is outside the tank for easy adjusting.
i'd get the titaniums.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive always used Ebo's and stand by it!!!


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Ive always used Ebo's and stand by it!!!


 that makes me feel better


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

i say ebos


----------



## Floop (May 12, 2004)

I should have my ebo later this week. I'll let ya know what I think once it arrives.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

I have both. I have used Ebo's since i started fish keeping and have only had problems with one that would stick on me. But it was very old and had been used in my old saltwater tank for along time. I have noticed my Via Aqua's dont hold the correct temp as well as the Ebo's. I have one set on 78 and its reading about 80 on my thermometor. Not a major problem but my Ebo's dont do that. I would go with a Ebo over Via Aqua anyday.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I think I'm gonna have to go with the ebos! Hopefully gonna order my equipment from big als very soon.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

might be too late, but thought i'd post my experience anyway..

i also have both and hve had no problems with either. i really like that the via aqua has the temp control exteranally (even though you don're really change it often) and as a result i like the size of the titanium heater itself. my ebo is also a workhorse and i have full confidence in it.

both have worked very well for me and if i was to set up another tank i would go for the aqua via titanium due to the size and relatively decent performance. if on a watt per watt basis it is not as good as an ebo... just get one with higher wattage. i really like to make my tanks look more "natural" and minimize things that you can see. GL and you should be satisfied with either product


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh no not to late, in face that may of changed my mind, DAMN! Two great heaters, now you guys got me in a bind again. lol


----------



## Floop (May 12, 2004)

...one of each it is then.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What about the Won Bros titanium heaters? I've heard lots of good things about them and I'm getting one this month for my 80gal.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Does big als sell them? AH! You guys are throwin me for a loop, I think I'm gonna go with the ebos.


----------

